# How does one go about re-training?



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My kids routine was all shaken up last year. We moved, other things were going on that made things really difficult and stressful especially for the pups. I don't know how to go about re-training 5 pups at once to potty strictly outside, not bark like banshees when i'm preparing their meals, when someone comes home or someone leaves and bark at the smallest of sounds. I had them trained to potty outside without accidents and trained not to bark like lunatics, but i didn't have to train them all at the same time since i didn't get them all at the same time. I know i need to go back to basics, but how does one do it with 5? Reese won't even go in the grass, i put her there she comes back to the patio and does her business, i take out a pad to put in the grass for her and she hops back to the patio, so now i put her pad on the patio and sometimes she waits until she's back in the house and uses her pad. Reese is the only one that doesn't have accidents in the house, if she won't use her pad outside then she will then use the one inside. I'm at a total loss. I would appreciate any and all suggestions.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ideally you would work them 1 at a time until they are successful. Then 2 at a time, 3 at a time, etc. Most people won't make much progress working multiple dogs at the same time unfortunately. 
I would put an x-pen in the grass. Give the dog 2 minutes. No potty in the crate for 15 min then try again.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> Ideally you would work them 1 at a time until they are successful. Then 2 at a time, 3 at a time, etc. Most people won't make much progress working multiple dogs at the same time unfortunately.
> I would put an x-pen in the grass. Give the dog 2 minutes. No potty in the crate for 15 min then try again.




Thank you Jackie great advice, especially the suggestion of putting an x-pen in the grass, obviously i never even gave that a thought. I was hoping that you would pop on and answer my question.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie little Maddie needs to be trained, she goes on pads, but misses from time to time 
I can't even imagine 5 :w00t: I'll be needing help training it's been so long since I've had to worry about it
Good Luck:wub:


----------

